# Imac intel ecran gris... Impossible de demarrer



## Re drum (28 Avril 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde!!

Je possede un imac 24" intel avec osx 10.6.8.
Aucun probleme jusqua aujourd'hui. Hier je lai eteint normalement et ce matin il m'affiche un ecran gris. J'ai essayé toute les commande possible a partir de ce lien : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1533?viewlocale=fr_FR

Les seule qui fonctionnent sont command+P+R et la touche option. 
Pour la touche option j'ai ma souris qui s'affiche et j'ai reussit a la faire bouger une foie. Mais cela dit c'et bien ma seule chose qui s'affiche a l'ecran. Tout le reste c'est du gris. Grisant!

Je possede un Macbook intel avec osx 10.6.8 aussi. Je ne suis pas sur d'avoir fait la commande correcte pour demarrer a partir du disque. Bref sans succes.

Tout les peripherique sont debranché ainsi que l'onduleur.

Apres avoir fouiné un peu partout je penche pour une carte mere hs car au bout de 1h de test la sortie est plutot chaude par rapport a d'habitude. 

Voila si vous avez une idée  du souchi n'hesitez pas!


----------



## ValentinH (28 Avril 2012)

J'ai lu que beaucoup de problèmes d'écran blanc/gris venait d'un problèmes de disque dur. 
Le Mac n'a pas été déplacé ? As tu un petit icone finder ? As tu la possibilité de tester avec un autre disque ?

Pour booter depuis le disque, il te suffit de presser la touche C au démarrage. Si tu y arrives, vérifie ton disque depuis l'utilitaire de disque.


----------



## Re drum (28 Avril 2012)

Pas possible de booter a partir du dvd osx. La seule chose qui apparait c'est du gris... Mis a part la souris lorsque je demarre avec la touche option...
Je pense que je vait tenter de trouver le disque dur avec le macbook. Si je ne le trouve toujours pas c'est qu'il doit etre mort. Jai vu des 2To pour imac 24 pour 200 euros...


----------



## ValentinH (28 Avril 2012)

Quel iMac as tu ? Alu ? Blanc ? Tu n'as pas un autre disque dur pour tester ? Il s'agit peut-être simplement d'une nappe mal connectée. 200 euros c'est excessif, surtout que pour un iMac, tu peux prendre n'importe quel disque (en vérifiant d'abord le type de disque qu'il te faut).


----------



## Locke (29 Avril 2012)

Comme j'ai eu récemment un problème qui semble similaire, c'est à dire un désespérant écran gris sans aucune possibilité de faire quoi que ce soit, hormis la réinitialisation de la PRAM avec impossibilité de faire un AHT. J'aurais tendance à penser que c'est ton disque dur. 

Pas de chance si n'avais pas pris la précaution de faire des sauvegardes régulières, car tout est perdu. Par contre, j'avais un petit bruit caractéristique d'un cliquetis. Si on entend ce bruit, les têtes sont sorties du plateau et cherchent désespérément à reprendre leur place. S'il n'y a pas de bruit, généralement les têtes sont bloquées. Mais est-ce ton cas ?


----------



## Re drum (29 Avril 2012)

Un peu du mal a me souvenir du bruit exact.
Sinon apres le son de demarrage j'entend un bruit de moteur genre bzzzz pendant moins d'une seconde et rien de plus. Pas de petit clic... Le lecteur dvd tourne mais ne lance aucune appli.
Cela dit j'attend demain dimanche pour tester avec un autre mac en tant que disque dur cible.


----------



## Re drum (29 Avril 2012)

Imac intel alu 24" 2.08GHz dualcore 2G de ram d'origine. Il a 4 ou 5 ans il me semble. Il y a 3 mois j'ai formater le disques histoire de virer tout les programme inutile que j'avais put mettre.
Tester de temps en temps avec onyx RAS jusqua ce jour. Jmen vais tester le mode disquz cible jvous tiens au jus.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h12 ----------

Impossible de demarrer en mode disque cible avec fiewire et touche t... La mierda!


----------



## ValentinH (29 Avril 2012)

Tu n'as vraiment aucuns autre disque dur à installer dedans pour tester ? Je persiste à croire que le problème vient de là personnellement.


----------



## Re drum (29 Avril 2012)

Qu'est-ce que tu entend par autre disque? Interne j'en ai pas d'autre. Sinon jen ai un externe en fat 32 journalisé. J'ai deux trois sauvegarde dessus.


----------



## ValentinH (29 Avril 2012)

Oui je parlais bien d'un disque interne.
Hum, l'ultime moyen pour vérifier que le problème ne vient pas du disque consisterait à le retirer du Mac, et à booter sans disque dur sur le CD d'installation ou sur un disque dur externe.


----------



## Re drum (29 Avril 2012)

Ta deja testé de booter sans dd?


----------



## ValentinH (29 Avril 2012)

ValentinH a dit:


> Oui je parlais bien d'un disque interne.
> booter sans disque dur* sur le CD d'installation*


Oui c'est faisable...


----------



## Re drum (29 Avril 2012)

Excuse si je repose la question mais est-ce que toi tu a deja testé?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h27 ----------

J'ai demonté le mac. et il se trouve que j'ai trouvé pas mal d'oxydation sur l'alim. en meme temps j'ai débranché le Disque dur. et je vais tester si ton truc peut m'orienter un peu plus sur la nature de la panne. 
Une tite tof de l'alim. ya plusieur connexion en sale etat. C'est possible qu'un voltage anormal puisse m'empecher de demarrer normalement je pense. bref...







---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h42 ----------

Donc je peut booter a partir du dvd en laissant le disque dur debranché.
Je vais tenté de le rebranché pour voir.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h07 ----------

J'ai rebranché le DD et rebelotte...


----------



## Re drum (30 Avril 2012)

J'ai démonté mon DD externe. C'est un western digital 3,5" de 500giga.
Je l'ai mit dans le mac. Au demarrage on peut voir un dossier avec un point d'interrogation. 
En demarrant avec la touche C avec le dvd d'instal, tout va bien, le disque est reconnu. Etat smart verifié HFS+ journalisé...
Tout porte a croire que c'est bien le disque dur qui est HS.
Mais surement que le mauvais etat de l'alim en est la cause...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h26 ----------

Petite news du front...
DD dur du mac mit dans la coque a la place du disque dur externe en USB sur le macbook.
Il est reconnu et j'arrive a lire les données.
Bon ben maintenant il marche. Je vais en profiter pour recuperer ce qu'il y a dessus.

Mais ducoup, je sais plus ou est le probleme. Si les deux disque marche en externe mais que seul le disque apple ne fonctionne pas en interne (dans le mac), ca veut dire quoi au juste?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h14 ----------

Verification du disque de l'imac sur le macbook. Reparation des erreurs... It work!!


----------



## Re drum (10 Mai 2012)

Au final je pense que l'alim defectueuse est responsable du fichier endomagé sur disque dur.
J'ai commande l'alim sur dvwarehouse pour 90 euro. 35 de frais de port et 25 de taxe de douane. Toujours moins cher que les 200 euro en france.
Jen ai profiter pour rajouter un dd ssd de 120 giga et d'ajouter 2giga de ram en plus. Ce qui fait 4 giga aujourd'hui.
Resultat ca chauffe moins et ca tourne du tonerre. Extiction en 7 seconde et demarrage en 15. Photoshop ouverture en 3 seconde. Une fusée quoi!

Merci a tous pour votre aide. Bonne continuation!


----------

